# ayuda para instalacion en orenador nuevo intel i73960x

## josei7extreme

hola buenas,me llamo jose me gustaria que me ayudaran,a saber bien las opciones de compilacion que de bo poner,ya instale gentoo en un amd antiguo y no tube problemas pero este se me esta resistiendo,mi ordenador es un i73960x extreme edition 2nd generation instructions:TSC,MMX,SSE,SSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,AESNI,AVX,placa base asus rampage iv extreme....si me pueden contestar estare muy agradecido muxas gracias.

----------

## DONAHUE

ver:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7_and_Core_i5.2C_Xeon_55xx

Me gustaría editar  /etc/make.conf a:

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=corei7-avx"
> ...

 

a continuación, ejecute:

```
emerge -- sync

emerge -e system

emerge -e world

emerge gentoo-sources
```

http://www.gentoo-es.org/ puede ser una mejor ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Spanish.

El foro general es en inglés.

----------

## Arctic

Ahora que te han dicho las cflags que debes de usar dependiendo la versión de gcc que uses ,deberias de habilitar las USES correspondientes a tu procesador, para conocerlas :

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

deberia zsalirte algo parecido en el siguiente apartado:

```

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt nodeid_msr cpb hw_pstate npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save pausefilter
```

Para el resto de USES o las vas resolviendo sobre la marcha a medida que compilas paquetes o bien selecionas un profile de gentoo (por ej. gnome) y ya te las resuelve en gran medida el sistema.

Salu2

----------

